# Opinions on a skid loader



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm trying to decide...would a Deere 320D skiddy have enough power and weight to push a 8' pusher or not? Dealer has a good deal on one but cant decide if it will be big enough. Its roughly 67 hp, and has 2 speed. Lift capacity with weights is arou d 2250-2300 lbs. Buy a 320D or find a bigger skid loader in the 2500-2600 lb lift range? Opinions are appreciated!


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

That's the perfect size for a 8' box


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I think with the right tires and depending on your typical snow falls you might be able to put a 10' on it


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

I plow that same machine with same box every storm. I do not have 2 speed though. Never a problem.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

And would a 320D pickup a pallet of salt and slide it into a pickup bed with weights on it? Thanks for the help guys


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

NoFearDeere;1640133 said:


> And would a 320D pickup a pallet of salt and slide it into a pickup bed with weights on it? Thanks for the help guys


Mine does. I am a couple towns over from you if you want to check it out in person.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Our 773 struggles tipping wise (Use lots of care, slow), with full pallets our 873 no issues, your right in the middle, so you would most likely be fine as long as you use care. Our 873 pushes a 10' pusher or 8' blade no issues as long as you have the right tires to get the power to the ground. We bought a older Bobcat 1600 mini wheel loader, now I don't know I would buy another skidsteer again. The skids have there place in tight areas but the very nature of breaking traction to turn makes it counter prodictive when pushing snow IMO


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

dieseld;1640142 said:


> Mine does. I am a couple towns over from you if you want to check it out in person.


Where you at?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

NoFearDeere;1640147 said:


> Where you at?


About an hour and 45 minutes east.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I have an older (1997) case 1845c. Rated at lifting in the 1700# range. I think a skid of bagged salt is in the 2350# range and I can lift one with my old case. I have to be VERY careful and slow and I don't make it on the first time every time either! Last year was the last year I have to do that though. I bought 2 cat skids this year. So to sum things up, I do think you can lift a pallet of salt up and I do think that you can push a 10' push box on it. I also used the 1845c to push a 10 footer for 4 years. this will be the first year of pushing a 10 footer with a machine that is rated for the box! The old case it getting used as a salt loader from now on!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I had a 325 and it had tons of power even for a 10' box, the 320 is not too much smaller, so you will be fine with an 8'

Did you buy it??


----------

